# How many pounds can I expect to gain on a drol/deca/test cycle?



## Rage Strength (Jul 29, 2012)

So my next bulker cycle is going to be a deca/drol/test cycle. Here's the lengths and dosages-
-drol 50-100mg either 4-6 weeks
-deca 500mg ew 16 wks
-test 600mg ew 18 wks

Caber .5 twice a week
Letro 1mg twice a week
Hcg blast starting after last inj
Serm therapy- Clomid- 100/100/100/100

Assuming diets on par eating enough but not over abundantly so fat gain is minimal(obviously some far gain), how many pounds do you think I can put on? Just got done with 1st test cycle and gained nearly 20 or so and didn't eat over abundantly. Im currently around 172-175(avi is me currently). I am not positive this is what I'll do but a high possibility(nothing on hand yet).


----------



## beasto (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm guessing that you could put on close to 20-30 lbs total, but what you'll keep will be depend since the compounds your running do tend to put on water weight.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 29, 2012)

Rage Strength said:


> So my next bulker cycle is going to be a deca/drol/test cycle. Here's the lengths and dosages-
> -drol 50-100mg either 4-6 weeks
> -deca 500mg ew 16 wks
> -test 600mg ew 18 wks
> ...



If everything is on point, put on maybe 45, keep 35.

Also I would start with letro at .5mg 2x a week... shits pretty powerful


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 29, 2012)

Gains all depend on diet. I put on 32 with test deca dbol. I held some water though. I stalled out about week 13 an couldnt seem to eat anything. 

Shit I know hurt put on over 30 with just 500mg a week test.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 29, 2012)

Imo a succesfull cycle is 7-10 lbs after pct. Remember, the more you gain during cycle, the harder it is going to try to maintain while off cycle.

Righ now im up 27lbs on 500 test e a week


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 29, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Imo a succesfull cycle is 7-10 lbs after pct. Remember, the more you gain during cycle, the harder it is going to try to maintain while off cycle.
> 
> Righ now im up 27lbs on 500 test e a week



I agree that the more you gain the harder it is to maintain, but it's all relative to time. 10lbs on a test only cycle for 10weeks when everything is said and done is very good, but when you're running test and deca combined for over 1gram/week for 16-18weeks I would expect to gain 2lbs/week once they kick in... But stuff like drol and dbol I think are harder to maintain because they put 15lbs on you in 4weeks and even tho half is water thats still 7.5lbs, but a very hard 7.5lbs to maintain because it's so quick..


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 29, 2012)

last deca/test cycle i was on,i ran for 24 weeks,i gained about 26lbs,but had the best gains the last month,my first batch of deca and test was shit,then i finally got good stuff,and i kept probably 15lbs.You can gain more,depending on how much is water and keep it,this run im making my diet is so much better,im hoping 30lbs this time.I like running aromasin better than arimidex,just my .02 though


----------



## Trust (Jul 30, 2012)

It depends on your diet, for example i lost about 5 pounds total, from my last cycle (20 weeks)...but it was a dramatic transformation....I figure i lost 25 pounds of FAT and gained a solid 20 pounds of muscle. I had a 3J diet program. Went from 25% bf to 13-14%, eating about 2200 cals. So obviously i wasnt gona gain 50 pounds...but cutting was my objective... (was on 600 test cyp/ 400 deca)
It all comes down to diet and training IMO
The diet will dictate if you re doing a bulking or cutting cycle, not the gear


----------

